# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Silverton

## JoshA

I live vicariously through my son's skiing adventures. He just sent me some pictures from this past weekend when he and his friends did their annual Silverton trip. They are too good to keep to myself.

Hiking:
 

Hairy hiking:
 

Reward:
 

Ahhh:

----------


## MIke R

I loved going to Silverton...and unheralded awesome mountain in the middle of nowhere..good for him....has he been to  nearby Wolf Creek yet???..another gem

----------


## JoshA

Wolf Creek? Yeah. We skiied there a few times together. Tons of snow. I have a photo of him wiping out off a cornice there - somewhere. That was back when I could keep up with him. 

I hinted I might want to come along to Silverton. He just said simply "No, Dad."   :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

yeah well..probably wise....I'm noticing a little bit of a lost step this year skiing with the local hot shots....sucks...but it is what it is..cant stop it

----------


## LindaP

Hey Josh,
     Nice pics...my son worked there one year, a few years ago. He is now at wallowahuts.com, as a guide , in Halfway < Oregon for the winter.....until May, when he returns to RMI and has another Denali trip then. Nice life, for sure!!!!

----------


## GramChop

very, very cool, josh!  thank you for sharing!!!

----------


## JoshA

Linda: Yeah, nice life definitely. Sounds like our sons are both living the dream. 

GC: Thanks for the nice comment. When I first looked at the picture labeled "Hairy hiking," I just thought it was a scenic photo until I followed the track and saw the person hiking. It's only a small dot and easy to miss. Gotta earn your turns.

----------


## carbontwelve

very, very cool.

----------


## LindaP

Yes Josh.....but the problem is, my daughter is also living the life!!!!! She was gleaming about her  trip to Steamboat Springs last weekend, snowboarding in "champagne powder" up to her waist;  and trying to decide if she should go to Beaver Creek or Vail this weekend!!!!!!
  Hmmmm, at least I'm leaving for SBs saturday, so I can't be too concerned!  :cool:

----------


## JoshA

Linda: Beaver Creek and Vail are on the same ticket, I think, so no real need to decide. I'd probably go to BC since there will be fewer daytrippers on the weekend. Enjoy SB. We're heading for the sun as well - BVIs tomorrow.

----------


## MIke R

I wouldnt go to either but stay in Steamboat...a real one of kind...Mambos is one of my favorite ski country restaurants in Steamboat too...but yeah if I had to pick I would go with the Beav...Vail is just too much, especially on the weekend

----------


## LindaP

Josh, ever get to Petit St Vincent? We went there once, but get the greatest Xmas card from them every year! Too bad Haze is gone though. Have fun, probably diving, right? 

And Miker, yes, my daughter loves Steamboat, and wants us to rent a condo there..perhaps one Xmas in the near future.

----------


## MIke R

if you do Linda go to Mambos..the place is incredible..what an apre ski vibe...the waiters break into song whenever they feel like it..food is great..pizza is great...the bar scene there is great...no downside

----------


## JoshA

Linda:  Yes, we've been to PSV. A one-of-a-kind private island resort. It is too bad Haze can't live forever and keep it true to his vision. I posted some photos  here. 

I agree with Mike that Steamboat is really cool. We went last year and were in powder pig heaven.  More here.

----------


## MIke R

headin out with 23 kids in an hour...nice day for it too

----------


## JoshA

23 kids - Yikes. Enjoy?! and control the testosterone.   :Big Grin:  

Linda: I hope to do some scuba, sailing, sunning and other s-words  :laugh:

----------


## MIke R

Im responsible for 23 kids but they are subdivided ...I  only go with the advanced kids which are  6 or so..

tomorrow its 54 kids....at Cannon

----------


## fins85258

> Wolf Creek? Yeah. We skiied there a few times together. Tons of snow. I have a photo of him wiping out off a cornice there - somewhere. That was back when I could keep up with him. 
> 
> I hinted I might want to come along to Silverton. He just said simply "No, Dad."




Something like this?

----------


## JoshA

Wow, no! Nothing like that at Wolf Creek. Maybe Silverton.

----------


## fins85258

Wolfcreek is a lot of fun and GREAT Snow. Karen and I did a week there a couple of years ago and had a great time staying in Pagosa Springs and the hot springs are a good way to finish the day.

----------


## MIke R

Wolf Creek would make my top 5

today didn't suck either...just got in...

----------


## carbontwelve

And then there's Telluride ... staircase, anyone? Steamboat is my all time favorite tho. And yes, Vail is just too, too. Used to be grand. Now, w traffic lights indicating wait times at various lifts feel like I'm in a traffic jam wherever I go, even in bowls.

----------


## MIke R

Telluride rocks......

----------


## fins85258

MAMMOTH MT, CA. there is no equal. Where else in the U.S. can you ski all day and never ride the same lift twice

----------


## fins85258

> Wow, no! Nothing like that at Wolf Creek. Maybe Silverton.




By the way Josh, that was Mammoth

----------


## MIke R

plenty of  places...Vail for one...Killington for two...

and Mammouth gets what we in the business affectionately call Sierra Cement for snow.....LOL

----------


## fins85258

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I guese they have added lifts to Vail since I was last there in the 80's.  I do like Telluride but it has one problem in the spring, half the mountain faces west north west and gets pretty slushy in the afternoon. But I love staying at the Victorian Inn.

----------


## JoshA

> Originally Posted by JoshA
> 
> Wow, no! Nothing like that at Wolf Creek. Maybe Silverton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Josh, that was Mammoth



Extreme terrain for sure! I've never been there but would like to. Other places like that: Squaw Valley, Jackson Hole, Snowbird, Crested Butte, Silverton, Telluride, Taos ..... You might be out of bounds or in hike-to terrain

----------


## MIke R

Corbetts Couloir in Jackson Hole was one of the hardest terrain I ever skied

----------


## JoshA

Some of the skiers I saw at Jackson did amazing things like jump off one snow patch onto another and a third before getting to what normal people consider skiable terrain. Corbett's is like that: one large step but then it's ok - meaning really, really steep. It's really hard if there isn't enough snow on the ledge about halfway down to cushion your leap. I skied around it. You can also go off the back in really deep stuff if you go with a guide or know enough to put a car where you can hike out.

----------


## MIke R

I was in my 30's.....and the snow was nice and deep.....would never ever attempt it now.....

----------


## MIke R

going to Cannon tomorrow and the forecast is for cloudless windless day in the high 20's

----------


## JoshA

Enjoy, Mike! BVI tomorrow for me. Sunny and in the 80's.  I'm ready.

----------


## MIke R

you enjoy as well


tropics can wait for us..it will still be there in June....LOL

----------


## fins85258

> plenty of  places...Vail for one...Killington for two...
> 
> and Mammouth gets what we in the business affectionately call Sierra Cement for snow.....LOL



I have it from a good source that what your doing now days in NH is more like ice skating down hill. And I can't believe that Karen never sharpens her skis, I keep mine like razors.

----------


## MIke R

it  was ok today...on the north side....but yeah its getting rubbed off..we need  some refreshment soon for sure.....

but Fins..after 8 years in Colorado, skiing 100 days a year, there are few days here in New England I would say I am completely and perfectly happy with....

and I agree.. my skis are razor sharp with a  1 degree bevel..they get tuned weekly

----------


## fins85258

Karen didn't quite nail the landing on that front flip at Wolf Creek but the tree skiing was a blast

----------


## KevinS

Me, I always ski Mahogany Ridge.

----------


## MIke R

well get your ass up here and ski it....plenty of toddys

----------


## carbontwelve

Mammoth IS the place -- abs loved the mtn at Thanksgiving. Anyone like Pallavacini at A Basin? That is one of my short faves. And Wolf Creek? big thumbs up. Was a tele skier when I went there, but it was awesome. Baldy, however, since it does happen to be in my back yard, and it's a GORGEOUS day out, will get me for a few runs in a few minutes -- just finished work and headed out for a little exercise.

----------


## MIke R

QUOTE: Anyone like Pallavacini at A Basin? 

would make my top 5 best trails...and I lived 15 minutes from it for 8 glorious wonderful years..I skied it so much I could  ski it blindflded  if I had to...LOL

----------


## MIke R

just got in from a magnificent day at Cannon.....
hard to believe someone pays for me for all this...> :p   :Big Grin:

----------


## carbontwelve

I have a great job ... but so do you! Your's keeps you fit physically. Sitting in front of a computer ... not so much. At least I get to roam around asking newsworthy folks to chat. That part burns at least a few calories. Not like a run on Pallavacini, tho! Blindfolded. Wow. Homage.

----------


## MIke R

well..not literally blindfolded....figuratively  of course..LOL

there is an old expression out there.."do what you love for a living and you will never work a day in your life".... I am so there at this point in my life and consider my self to be very lucky to get paid to take people fishing in the summer and skiing in the winter

----------


## carbontwelve

Very cool. But just in case you get bored with that (ha!) how about this for a new sport: skiing on ocean waves: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PZGh...feature=autofb

----------


## MIke R

that looks like a LOT of fun!!!

I gave up surfing about 10years ago....but I wouldnt mind giving this a try

----------

